# new to site



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi there. my name is Steve Holifield. I make hay in Mill Creek, IN. Thats about 60 miles east of Chicago. I make about 250 acres of alfalfa and alfalfa mix. Also about 100 acres of Orchard/timothy grass. I also try to bale 200-300 acres of straw if I can find it. I run mainly CaseIH and New Holland equipment.The biggest problem around here is finding help. So far I have lucked out but it gets harder every year.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome Steve, I hear you on help. And it gets harder ever year.

Mark K


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Steve.Hear you on the help also.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello Steve welcome to Hay Talk. just join in and speak your mind here. BTW I have 7-10 employees, I truly understand labor problems.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome Steve. It is nice to see another Indiana hay farmer here. We are located NE of Fort Wayne.

Enjoy the banter here.

Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome steve, Nice to have another neighbor, LOL , Take care and welcome aboard.
THOMAS


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Just got back from hay sale. WOW, what a disappointment. Hay that was 150 ton last year now 60. Cant blame the dairy guys they had a tough year. The wannabes that jump in and out are really becoming a pain again. They have no overhead. Oh well they usually dont last more than a year or two.


----------

